# Avril Lavigne: Hot or Soo Not?



## BeneBaby (Oct 19, 2007)

I can sense the eyes rolling from here....Call me crazy but I freaking love this outfit. Maybe not for Red Carpet, but I am soooo duplicating it for New Years. I love the shoes! But I am a Converse girl...have them in a million colors. I think she looks young and cute. There's no doubt that she has a "look" that she sticks with. I think it's soooo HOT


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 19, 2007)

nop


----------



## macface (Oct 19, 2007)

yuck


----------



## angellove (Oct 19, 2007)

maybe cause i like her a lot... so i'll say..... hot


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 19, 2007)

nah...


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2007)

I like it except for the shoes and her slumping like that....


----------



## estherika (Oct 19, 2007)

not


----------



## Nox (Oct 19, 2007)

Yuck. All of it.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of her style in general but i see where you're going with it BeneBaby it could be cute (i just don't like avril! lol). I do like eclectic styles like that but just not really the way avril pulls it together.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 20, 2007)

I love Avril &amp; I think this works for her. Plus, I'd wear converse over heels any day.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 20, 2007)

She's pretty, I love the shoes and makeup..but i'm not too sure about the dress?.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 20, 2007)

poser..

lol


----------



## lelas (Oct 20, 2007)

not


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks kinda cool but I wouldn't wear it. I love her hair though.


----------



## girlie2010 (Oct 20, 2007)

not


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 20, 2007)

*Not*


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2007)

my god that looks awful. Those sneakers make her look so stumpy!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 20, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope, her hair looks adorable on her though


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope..


----------



## SalJ (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't wear it myself but she pulls it off. Hot.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 20, 2007)

_The dress is pretty cute, I hate the shoes though._


----------



## mayyami (Oct 21, 2007)

that dress is so wrong for her style...!!


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not for me. But I think it would actually look a lot cooler if the converse didn't have rhinestones on them. I think going classic converse would have given it the contrast she was trying to go for. Actually, if she lost the stupid pink stripe that every young, punkish hairdresser seems to have, I think she'd look a whole lot better. Overkill!


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2007)

Avril is hot! i like her style


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 21, 2007)

This dress is too dressy for those shoes, something more casual can pass but not this!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

This reminds me of Cybill Shepard's appearance at the Emmys. Cybill wore a black strapless gown, opera length gloves with black socks red higtop Reeboks. The I believe the year was 1985.

Here's the pic

Attachment 36765


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

Her stance is off. She would look so much better with a little better posture. The dress is cute but seems like it doesn't really fit her.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 21, 2007)

Naw. Im not likin it.


----------



## reeree (Oct 21, 2007)

Hot... i like how shes unique and proud of it!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 21, 2007)

You gotta give to Avril, she's not scared to wear a dress w/ converse or combat boots and I love her for that!




She looks hot because that's her style and no one else's.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 22, 2007)

I like her hair as it suits her, for the rest of it no I dont like it especially the shoes.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 22, 2007)

no....

i mean she is pretty though but still

the outfit is not working


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 23, 2007)

not


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 23, 2007)

I like it, I'm not a converse person so I'd go with different shoes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

That dress looks awful on her. It doesn't seem to fit her style at all.

Oh well, I'm not an Avril fan anyway. lol.


----------



## missroadkill (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't say she's "hot" but she's cute.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2007)

Unique. Cute. Fabulous. I love it go avril!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not really a fan of her style in general but i see where you're going with it BeneBaby it could be cute (i just don't like avril! lol). I do like eclectic styles like that but just not really the way avril pulls it together. I feel the same way...


----------

